# DIY canister filter- BIG one



## Ivan Macko (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello everyone,

New to this forum, new to africans... However, I have been keeping fresh water 100l aquarium for 4 years now, planted and more or less a successful project. We are moving to a new house and I finaly have the opportunity to go for a big 1000 liters malawi cichlids tank.

For couple reasons, I decided to go my own way with filtration and build my own canister filter(s). I have a separate room to keep it/them, so there is a space for some creativity.

I red a lot about the basic setup and rules. Anyway, I am looking for advice regarding v sizing and number of filters. I am planning to go for 10 000 liters per hour flow rate (with fully loaded filters and all the lines).

My idea is: 2 separate canisters, each 30l in volume for all the filtration material, 2 separate water pumps with 2 separate electric circuits for extra security. The tank will have an automatic water change system with safety overflow and automatic ph and minerals booster dosing.

Does this look like a usable setup for a medium crowded peacocks tank? Would there be any extra benefit if I used only one 50l canister and a single powerful pump? (Except money savings...?)

Thanks for any ideas and advice!!

Ivan


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Ivan and Welcome to C-F!!

DIY canister filters are often asked about but can be difficult to seal properly and still be easy enough to take apart for cleaning. You can try and do a forum search for DIY canister filter to see some often asked questions and results.

A 1000 liter aquarium is about 264 gallons and is a very nice size tank to set up. Do you have any idea of the dimensions you are considering?

As far as your plan for 10,000 LPH flow rate, that's about 2642 GPH and seems a bit much for flow but is not unheard of.

Regarding the filter volume, 30 litres is quite a bit of media to fit in a container that is easily sealed and would require a large container. Do you have any container that you are considering using for a filter?

For a comparison, the Eheim 2262 filter holds 18 litres of media and is rated at about 3400 LPH or 900 GPH but the flow rating is without filter media. This filter is comparable to a 5G bucket in size.

Just for reference, I have a 220 G (833L) aquarium that is 72"L x 24"W x 30"H and I'm using two Eheim 2262 filters and it is sufficient to provide filtration and flow for my Malawi tank.


----------



## Ivan Macko (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Dee and thanks for Your repky!

Yes I know about the difficulities, I saw also plenty of the YouTube DIY canister videos. I am still searching for answers or advice, so once again thank You very much.

The tank itself will have final outer domensions of 320x65x53cm, so a bit longer one. The flow rates I want to reach seem to fit in the range of 10 x the tank volume per hour, which I found to be recommended. That was the basic idea. In any case, there will be at least 2 spray bars on the sides, 4 filter inlets along the back of the tank and 2 Power heads for improved surface agitation and dead spots circulation. Plus 2 overflows just for the purpose of automatic water change system.

I was thinking about using lets say 4 SunSun 304B canisters instead, but it seemed like having a bigger 2 canisters made by myself, holding much more filtration media plus higher water throughput would give better results...What do you think?

These would most probably be the canisters that I would go for...http://www.poolman.sk/plastove-obaly/pl ... -s-obrucou

Ivan


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You are very welcome!

Wow, that will be a very nice size tank, by my calculations it's about 126" L x 26"W x 21"H and 298G.

The often recommended 10 x the tank volume per hour isn't really set in stone and does vary depending on species, stocking levels and decor placement such as rock piles that may need extra water movement to flush debris from the piles.

I have no experience with the SunSun canisters though they are popular with other members. Hopefully someone else will post some suggestions if you decide to buy new rather than make your own.

If you aren't set on using or making canister filters, would you consider using a sump type filter? They seem to be very popular with larger size tanks and may be more cost effective to make/buy and operate energy wise. I've never used one but they are popular and many forum members use them with great success.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I am also one who does understand the wish to build a canister filter but I don't recommend doing it! 
The first is that it takes a really long time to find one who has done it and enjoys what he has built. Don't be swayed too far by seeing those who say it works great if that don't also show it works great to take apart and clean. I had a friend who did build a canister and did seal it. The problem was that it cost way too much to build and then it took a full thirty minutes to get the lid off! Last I heard from him it was back in the closet and he never mentions it. 
One big thing that is often missed is that a filter does two things. It picks up debris and that is good but it also simply hides that debris and does not remove it from the tank water. So having a massive amount of debris hidden out of sight can lead us to get into a real mess. I far favor small, easy to clean filters as I find I will do that where I might not want to take time to clean a really big awkward filter. Part of the question will be how you are set up for cleaning. Is the back room where the filter will be a place where cleaning can be done. Picking up a giant filter to carry through the house to a cleaning spot may not be good. I finding dragging my Eheim 2075 out and through the house is about as large as I want. About all I want to hold in one arm while opening the door with one hand! If I had a larger filter and it took wrenches to open, I most likely would not! Think long term before committing to building one. 
Meanwhile the Sunsun has caught my eye. I stopped buying the Eheim line when I found them above two hundred dollars and bought a couple Sunsun. 
How well they work for you may depend on how you handle equipment. I find I do not break very many things so they work well for me. When something binds, I don't force it until I'm sure I'm turning tit the right way. Sunsun works great for me but it also has some points which might break for somebody who hurries more. I like the 304B and the 202 for smaller tanks but they both have latches to disconnect the tubing. That latch could be broken if one was less careful. Otherwise very much like the Eheim 2075 but with some improvements. The plastic in/out is a nice grey rather than green and it comes with surface skimmer built into the intake. I want that on planted tanks. UV is there but I don't often find need to use it--if I run the tank as I should. I do use excess Eheim media that has been collected over the years as I feel it is better than the stock Sunsun bio-balls. 
Many decisions so I will wish you the best>


----------



## Ivan Macko (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Dee, thanks for Your suggestions. I read some articles on the sump topic, but it seems to me that this system requires a bit more frequent checking and I get away from home from time to time for longer periods... thats why I am planning on automatic water change system etc.

Anyways, thank You for Your reply PfunMo as well- I am considering all the options. My technical room is equipped so that even a complete filter cleaning over there is possible, so this might work even with bigger filter. My idea was- the more filtration media, the better it gets. Size of the filter plays also a major role as far as the flow is considered- I would say that the speed at which water passes through the filter needs to be considered in relation to the total mass of media, so that this one stays in touch with water for sufficient time for the bacteria to do their job.

I was thinking about a safe canister closure system as well. I have the possibility to drill into the floor over there, so that the lid could be fastened by long screw rods and a disc over the top. I will post some Picture of my idea shortly...

SunSuns are still an option- using 4 of them would maybe give less waterflow, but as Dee mentioned, maybe in not so crowded, rocky tank, this could be sufficient. Even if one of them got broken after a while, rest would keep the tank healthy until replacement/repair...


----------



## Ivan Macko (Sep 10, 2017)

Here is my idea...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

When thinking of flow. I now favor small powerheads to get smaller boosts of flow at several locations rather than use one large item. I use lots of things like rocks, wood and plants which always seem to end up in the flow. Part of the reason for using several is the expense but also powerheads tend to stay working much longer than filters without needing the frequent cleaning. I highly favor the Koralia nano for this factor. Something about the cage on them makes the plants material stick but not get into the blades to cause it to stop. 
Another factor with me liking powerheads is that I find it very much easier to hide them behind rocks or in wood so that less equipment is showing. My latest project has been to hollow out wood so that the powerhead fit in and the wire can be brought to the top inside the wood so that it is all totally out of sight. 
I try to use simple things as much as possible. That comes down to using filters as needed for removing the debris but powerheads to get flow to move the
debris to those filters. 
Perhaps some thought on smaller filters which give lower flow but then boost that flow at spots with powerheads. You might like the lower maintenance of that?


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

If you have 4 filters you have 4 things to go wrong though, you really don't want to have 1000 gallons of water flood your house because a cheap canister filter decided to leak. Making one really big filter that is easy to use is probably pretty hard though.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

I looked into and started to build a DIY canister filter and scrapped it when I found out about the sealing issues ... just not worth the time and effort to have something that will end up being a problem/headache.

Decided to go with a sump on the big tank (100G Long) and ended up picking a Sunsun 304b for the 55G I currently have running - nice filter for the money, provided you exercise care when handling it.


----------

